# Airedale doing his thing



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

The vid segment is of a young Airedale in the US.he is out a female I imported at 8 weeks named Grace. These again are straight DDR working lines as seen in Hunting ,Sport and herding posts. If interested would be happy to give more back ground but talking pedigrees can be a bore.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IN46_czCLaE&feature=share


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

He looks so cute and fluffy in that ungroomed coat. :twisted::twisted: :Wink:


----------



## Jim Delbridge (Jan 27, 2010)

Bob Scott said:


> He looks so cute and fluffy in that ungroomed coat. :twisted::twisted: :Wink:


 
Yea, I was picking up supplies in a pet supply before going to train my two ADTs. There's a 65 lb ADT female in the store being very sedate with a little barking and her owners are apologizing to everyone. I happened to check out behind them and asked if they'd like to see working stock ADTs. They put their dog up and I opened the back of my Xterra letting both boys out. Off-lead commands and they were back to me, but both were vibrating in anticipation of fun. Murphy is 90 lbs. Thorpe is a hunting/pet mix that I got to see if there is any hope for the domestic show lines. Murphy came from where I have gotten most of my ADTs, the country ranchers and hunters that still raise ADTs to hunt coyotes and feral hogs as well as herd. I trim them both about 3-4 times a year with a 7 or 10 blade to cut down on their nicknames of "velcro dogs", coming out of the woods as a mass of sticktites.

I told the "nice ADT" owners that they were working dogs, but didn't tell them they both "smell dead people." I grinned and asked, "yours is looking pretty good about now, aye?" They both nodded emphatically as I had both of mine jump back into the vehicle. 

Like all dog breeds it's Caveat Emptor as to what you find out there. The experiment, Thorpe, is just now maturing at 3 years while Murphy matured at 18 months, but I think Thorpe will be effective for wet work and Murphy can then specialize in historic where his real talents lay. The pair will allow me to cover the gamut from recent dead to centuries buried. Course, some friends of mine out in California are working millenia-old native american remains with their BCs. I'm not sure I want to go there.

Jim Delbridge


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Very cool stuff Jim. At this years HWA nationals had the opportunity to see some differences in scenting ability. Guess its not surprising that a fellow breeding many years for Upland ability had some real capable scent dogs.not the first time his dogs impressed.


----------



## Jim Delbridge (Jan 27, 2010)

Sorry I missed it. Murphy and I had to cert in Colorado.

Jim


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Jim Delbridge said:


> Sorry I missed it. Murphy and I had to cert in Colorado.
> 
> Jim


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Somewhat arcane but what the heck

Grace's is official name is Guilla

Grama and Grandpa.......Mom's side

http://airedale-christinenheide.de/html/g-wurf___von_der_christinenhei.html


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice looking dogs. Grandma in particular is gorgeous! 
NO! I's not cause I'm gittin old that I think grandma is easy on the eyes! :-D:wink:


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

But Grandpaw is the Police Dog!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Edward Weiss said:


> But Grandpaw is the Police Dog!



Well.......that explains why he's not as good looking. :twisted: :wink:


----------



## Mark Baldassarre (Apr 28, 2009)

Good to see another one working Ed!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: Airedale x Dobermann*



Mark Baldassarre said:


> Good to see another one working Ed!


Mark,

Aren't you the guy that tried the Airdale x Dobermann a few years back? How did that litter turn out and have you repeated it?


----------



## Mark Baldassarre (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: Airedale x Dobermann*

Hi Thomas. Yes I did that breeding twice. The female Dobe used was the weak link in my breedings and nothing near the quality of my Dale came from that cross. I think the concept is fine and although I've been asked to put my PSA 1 Airedale to another Dobe out of good working stock, I just never did do it. 

An old world Chessie would have given me everything I was looking for in that cross but they are all but extict now!


----------

